# Honey gone bad?



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

sounds like its fermenting, its turning into mead, sounds like your moisture was high in your honey and could be because the uncapped cells of honey, a *Honey* *Refractometer *could help tell you what the moisture in your honey is, I don't use one, I only extract from capped cells but that doesn't always mean I will not get high moisture in my honey but helps with the odd's.


----------



## harmony (Nov 29, 2009)

Can you describe the smell it might have if this were happening? It smells a lot like pumpkin to me. Also, is there anything I can do about this?


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

once it starts fermenting I dont think there is anything you can do. I heard some on here when they get honey with a moisture level higher that 17 percent they punt the supers in a small room like a closet and put a dehumidifier in it until it test 17 percent or lower in moisture, I have never done this, but as for after it starts fermenting I dont think there is anything you can do.


----------

